# I want to change my name!



## chunk d (Jul 10, 2013)

Can someone help me out with this?  I can't find anywhere that will allow me to do this.  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2013)

PM bmudd14474 and Dutch....   One of them will work with you on selecting a new name....   

Dave


----------



## chunk d (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

